# What cause sticky. pasty stools?



## Amity

I have been having this problem for two days now. When I first have a bm in the morning it comes out clean and then the next few come out sticky and pasty and hard to wipe. Can straining cause it? That's what I do mostly. I can't seem to have a normal bm unless I get a stomach ache and possibly IBS-D besides.


----------



## Kathleen M.

IBS.IBS means you often do not get the perfect timing that has a stool with just the right amount of water and fiber end up in the rectum at just the right time. Every single stool consistency you can imagine is caused by IBS. There isn't one that is cause only by something else.When the stools are just a bit too soft they tend to be hard to clean. You can't strain a stool into a different consistencies, but some consistencies may be hard to pass.If you always have to strain a lot to go even with softer stools that should be easy to pass you may not be relaxing the pelvic floor properly and may need to have that tested.


----------



## overitnow

I had that problem during the period in which I was recovering from my D. At that time I found by adding a daily dose of fiber powder that it picked up enough of that extra liquid to give the stools more bulk and much less mess. When I let my diet go all to hell now, I find that stickiness reoccurs. Normally I can bring it back to a normal range within a couple of days of resuming the powder. I would think, if you aren't using Linda's Calcium and you tend to D, that a small dose daily of that might accomplish the same thing if fiber is a problem for you. (The nice thing about these approaches is that you can try them and, if they make a change, play around with the dosages until you find the right amount for you.) If you do need to split up the calcium, Caltrate makes a nice chew that is easy to halve or quarter.Mark


----------



## Amity

I have been eating alot of chocolate candy bars lately. Could this be why too?


----------



## BQ

Yes Amity it could contribute.. but it doesn't matter... as Kathleen said, with IBS you can expect ANY kind of stool consistency... no matter what you eat. BQ


----------



## Kathleen M.

Fatty foods and the caffeine in the chocolate can increase speed and chocolate is not usually something that contributes fiber to the diet.Anyone can eat enough of something to effect stool consistency a bit. How much it takes and which foods vary a lot.With IBS it takes less to change things as it may not be normal no matter what you do or do not eat.If they were sugar free (had a bunch of sorbitol or other -itols in them) that would effect the stool consistency more than the chocolate would.


----------

